# Worst Camera of the Year



## unfocused (Dec 23, 2013)

For a little fun, wander over the Photo Rumors. He's running a "worst camera of the year" poll.

I voted for that goofy add-on lens that Sony is trying to sell to smart phone customers, but it looks like it is a distance second to Hassellblad's latest disaster. Oh, and the Canon Powershot N is in fourth.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Oh, and the Canon Powershot N is in fourth.



The 'base model' or the special Facebook edition?


----------



## distant.star (Dec 26, 2013)

.
If they had that Nikon Df on the list, I'd have voted.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 26, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> If they had that Nikon Df on the list, I'd have voted.


+1 ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2013)

I think it is a tie between the 7D2 and the new Canon high-megapixel camera..... Not one favour able review for either


----------

